# New To Crossing Border by Land



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Now that I'm 6 months here and have my Residente Permanente card, I need to go back to the USA for some supplies. I will be going to Laredo from Ajijic and will take the bus (I hate the drive and the bus is, net-net, less expensive) to Nuevo Laredo then walk across the bridge. 

That is not the question, the itinerary is the simple part.

The tougher part is the "How To" part. I really need Sesame Street simple answers. I will have my passport, my Permanente green card and my US Drivers license (although I am not driving). My passport has my Permanente entrance visa attached in it.

So the questions: 
1) What do I need, what do I do and present at the border going north (I'll have one suitcase)? 
2) And then, what are the procedures for coming back to Mexico? 

Thanks


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

FHBOY said:


> Now that I'm 6 months here and have my Residente Permanente card, I need to go back to the USA for some supplies. I will be going to Laredo from Ajijic and will take the bus (I hate the drive and the bus is, net-net, less expensive) to Nuevo Laredo then walk across the bridge.
> 
> That is not the question, the itinerary is the simple part.
> 
> ...


I have never crossed at Laredo but I have done what you are doing many times at Ciudad Juarez and Tijuana. To cross into the US, you will just need to show your passport. To come back into Mexico, I have not needed anything. Once out of maybe half a dozen times, an Migración officer was standing there and asked to look at my visa. The other times there was either no one there or they just watched all the people walking into the country without saying anything or stopping any of them.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I have never crossed at Laredo but I have done what you are doing many times at Ciudad Juarez and Tijuana. To cross into the US, you will just need to show your passport. To come back into Mexico, I have not needed anything. Once out of maybe half a dozen times, an Migración officer was standing there and asked to look at my visa. The other times there was either no one there or they just watched all the people walking into the country without saying anything or stopping any of them.


I wonder why there's such lax security coming into Mexico by land. It's nothing like that when you fly into the country.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I wonder why there's such lax security coming into Mexico by land. It's nothing like that when you fly into the country.


I think most of the people walking across the border are commuters in one direction or the other. Very few have luggage; the red light/green light system is there but never used.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Generally, the buses only pause at the border for the green/red light. Everone gets off, pushes the button and gets back on. Never saw anyone get a red light entering Mexico by bus.

The bus, if it crosses the border, as some do, will stop at US Customs and everyone and baggage gets off for inspection and/or sniffer dogs on the northbound trip. Southbound, they seldom do more than pause.

You have all the documents you need. Buen viaje.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Generally, the buses only pause at the border for the green/red light. Everone gets off, pushes the button and gets back on. Never saw anyone get a red light entering Mexico by bus.
> 
> The bus, if it crosses the border, as some do, will stop at US Customs and everyone and baggage gets off for inspection and/or sniffer dogs on the northbound trip. Southbound, they seldom do more than pause.
> 
> You have all the documents you need. Buen viaje.


You mean there is an ETN-like bus that goes directly to Laredo, TX, avoiding me getting off in Nuevo Laredo? RV - I couldn't find it...leads?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I do not know about Laredo, but we have used a Sendero bus direct between Monterrey and McAllen, TX bus stations. They were hourly and very convenient; also cheap for old folks. That bus trip is about 3.5 hours and crosses at Reynosa.
Between Monterrey and Guadalajara, we used Interjet; a 65 minute flight.
So, that is an option for a shopping trip without high transportation costs.


----------

